# Cannondale helmets? Anyone own them?



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone wear their helmets and do you like them? I bought one and it's a good fit for my head. Though my favorite helmets are the Giro's! I have a Giro Atmos that is excellent. 

So I was just wondering? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My wife & I had the Met helmet and we loved them.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I bought the Teramo! Nice helmet.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

my buddy got one, he likes it more than his LAS.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's good to know. I have a Giro Atmos on the way to me as well. Both will be used a lot! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Slayer33 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just bought a Cannondale Cypher helmet, has yet to arrive...

I currently own a Bell Volt and a Giro Prolight..


----------

